# Trucks and following the Rules (short story)



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an ATV and I drive it ethically, responsibly, and legally. I took it out this weekend to run my dogs and was amazed at the damage done by all the big trucks. They love it when things get muddy so they can go out and tear up the environment. They take a single-width dirt road and turn it into a four-lane mud hole with ruts knee-deep.

I was coming down a fairly step section of the snowy road (which I was able to go up slow and easy with no tire slippage) and found two trucks stuck half-way up, digging holes in the road as they tried to power up it. What a cletus!

I say ban all trucks and leave the roads open to ATV traffic only.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> They take a single-width dirt road and turn it into a four-lane mud hole with ruts knee-deep.


You must have been out behind Willard bay... Idiots!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Some people don't have ATV's. Others only have one truck so they take care of it and drive it responsibly then they don't have to repair it every time they take it out. A well placed gate that could be closed in the winter time could save some of these public roads from being torn up by idiots in trucks and on ATV's.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

Personally it all comes down to common sense again guys. If Dad let you borrow his nice car when you were 16 would you beat the piss out of it and expect to get it again? I wouldnt. In every sport theres always going to be someone whos a few cards less then a full house, giving the activity/others bad publicity or bad reputations. We have to unite as sportsman, does that mean get in a fist fight when you see someone doing something wrong, NO, but I think we should at least try to have an honor code amongst ourselfs and comfront, or report the abusers. Just to protect what we like and love. Just my thoughts.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I have seen several roads closed due to people causing major ruts and going off road around the ruts. The ones they have reopened they posted signs saying that if people don't use them responsibly they could be permanently closed. People just need to use common sense when driving on mountain roads.


----------

